# Australian Shepherd Mix



## Drake4325

I have a four month old Australian Shepherd mix and I have heard many breeds as to what he may be. I have been told that he is part corgi, which I don't think he is. I have also been told he's part collie, German shepherd and even husky. I just want to see what other peoples opinions are. Thanks very much.

(He's the one in the middle in the second picture.)


----------



## Martiniz

hm..well i have a german shepherd/australian shepherd mix. but ur dog doesnt look anything like mine..so idunno. i dont think its a german shepherd mix but im not sure what other breeds ur dog is


----------



## Hallie

He looks like just a mutt.  The ears scream corgi but that's extremely unlikely. I can't think of anything else.


----------



## My Dog Bishop

The ears remind me of a Rat Terrier...well, a Corgi, also.


----------



## Yui

As soon as I saw the picture, the first thing that came to mind was a Corgi!


----------



## tirluc

i definitely see the Aussie/Corgi mix....those ears and the "squat" look (he doesn't look very tall in the 2nd pic) remind me of a Cardigan Corgi....

check out the ones here...

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/cardigancorgi.htm

and here....

http://www.cardiganwelshcorgiassoc.co.uk/


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

I see corgi ears and corgi legs. But what a cute dog!


----------



## tw1n

Australian Shepard/Black and Tan Shiba Inu?


----------



## Tankstar

Do you have any other pictures? such as him standing with a side view?

with the 2 pictures posted. i would go with corgi/australian shepherd.


----------



## Jen D

He is very cute and with the ears I also see corgi.


----------



## Drake4325

I was doing some research and I came across what are called English shepherds. They look very similar to Australian shepherds but are rare. I think he might actually be an English shepherd mix instead of an Australian shepherd mix. Let me know what you think. Thanks.


----------



## tirluc

i would lean more towards the Aussie/Corgi since ES aren't as common of a breed as the Aussie...JMO


----------



## Dog_Shrink

I see cartigan welsh corgi there (the tri color, the hair and the ears as well as the short thick front legs), aussie shepherd meh yeah maybe... to bring up the size a bit so possible. What are the personality traits like. No one ever includes personality traits when asking about their mixed breeds. Personality goes to pinning down the unknowns. Could it be aussie, could it be spaniel? Don't know with out knowing the personality.


----------



## Keechak

He looks very much Like an Aussie mix. I have been around hundreds of Aussies and I show them myself. He also looks like he has a strong degree of Cartigan Corgi in him. That face and those ears are so Corgi. English Shepherds are typically bigger than aussies and why do you think he would be part English? are there a lot of English Shepherds around where he was found?


----------



## ws963102

Hi! I have a husky/australian shepherd mix that looks a lot like your dog!


----------



## ws963102

more photos of Dakota our husky/aussie mix


----------



## Farful

Do you think my little boy could be an Aussie/ They told me at the shelter they thought he was a Husky but I really don't think so...


----------



## Keechak

Farful said:


> Do you think my little boy could be an Aussie/ They told me at the shelter they thought he was a Husky but I really don't think so...


do you have a side view? he looks like he could very well be an aussie from that photo but those head curls are kinda funky lol and he looks like he might be a sable too

At first glance he looks like he's a red Merle but he has a black nose and he's got black tipping on his ears which is why I say I think he's a sable.


----------



## tw1n

How old is he? He def looks like an Aussie cross.


----------



## Farful

Here a couple more shots of him. That is all the ones I have on my phone right now to send you. See I think he could be a cross. He definitely behaves more like a Shepherd and not a Husky.


----------



## Keechak

Wow that is certainly a tough one. She is most definatly a Sable I think with Pied markings (Sable is rare in the aussie and pied is rare in the aussie Both together is ever rarer)

If you can get better pictures that would be good. It is possible that it's a Sable merle too but the pictures aren't quite good enough to determin if the light areas are white or dilute, plus I've never personally seen a sable merle so I'm not the best judge of that.

She looks at least half Aussie if not more.


----------



## Farful

Yeah when I get home from work I will try to get some better pics for sure. This is one of the other ones I had on my phone though of the back of him walking. He is now just about six months and 35 lbs. He did have a bad habit of mouthing which we have almost broke. He doesn't nip our heels or herd us so much but he does with our other dog and we do have to watch him with the cats as he can play rough. 
He is fairly dominant in our home and is ok when we have people come over but he is scared of everything when I walk him. Especially vehicles and he doesn't like going for a car ride at all. He was found with his littermate in a bag on the side of the highway the shelter told us so I am wondering if that is where the timidness around vehicles comes from. He is quite protective of the home though and will alert us with a bark or a growl if he sees something out of the window.
Also he has a tendancy of "pointing" with his front right paw when he is playing with our other dog and they are doing the "stare down" before they run at each other and start playing. Like I said I do find his characteristics of being that of a Shepherd. 
At the shelter is brother looked more like a solid red and the shelter said they only guess as to the breed but I really doubt there is any husky at all. He did have super large paws so we thought he was going to be quite big but he has grown into them a lot and now I don't think he will get as big as we thought. He is long and lanky right now and has yet to fill out. Both eyes are "split colored"... the blue eye has a brown spot and the brown eye has a blue spot.
I have been debating to get a dna test done on him as I have read some really bad reviews about them so I am just relying on the help of others to see if we can determine.


----------



## Farful

So this was a picture of his brother at the shelter... I think that is why the shelter guessed that they might be huskies.


----------



## Farful

So I tried to take some better pics of him last night from a few different angles. I hope this helps. I also measured how tall he is and he is 17" to the shoulder right now. But see how long and lanky he is... lots more filling out to do. I really want his hair to get fuzzy again as well. I know he is just going through the ackward puppy stages now but you still have to wonder how he will turn out. I at least hope his personality won't change as he is such a sweet boy. Anyways, please comment on what you think he might be. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Keechak

OK! He is definatly a Sable Merle! 

You can get that color from the breeding of a Sable dog









to a Merled dog









If he were My dog I would probably call him a Sheltie Aussie mix or a Collie Aussie mix depending on how big he gets


----------



## Farful

I really appreciate your help. As soon as I saw him at the shelter I thought of an Aussie... hence the name Ozzy lol.


----------



## missmaddie

I know the original thread to this was in February, but I just lost my Border Collie Australian Shepard mix to lymphoma last week. She was the most wonderful dog that we adopted 7 years ago at the ARL in El Paso TX. She looked so much like your sable merle mix. I am posting a picture of her for you to see. She has the same type of markings that are so unusual. She didn't have the blue eyes, but more of an amber eye color. The glowed. I know I can't replace her, but I am looking for another sable colored mix. If you know of any, please post.


----------



## Farful

I am so sorry for your loss!!! I know it is heartbreaking to lose a pet!!! Yours definitely looks so much like my little boy it's crazy!!! We got him from a shelter so I would not really know where to even look to get one but I will definitely keep my eyes open for you. It will get better for your in time.

Sincerely 
Laura


----------



## missmaddie

missmaddie said:


> I know the original thread to this was in February, but I just lost my Border Collie Australian Shepard mix to lymphoma last week. She was the most wonderful dog that we adopted 7 years ago at the ARL in El Paso TX. She looked so much like your sable merle mix. I am posting a picture of her for you to see. She has the same type of markings that are so unusual. She didn't have the blue eyes, but more of an amber eye color. The glowed. I know I can't replace her, but I am looking for another sable colored mix. If you know of any, please post.


 I would appreciate it if you do keep your eyes open. I know how special yours is. Maddie was calm and considerate. Not a mean bone in her body. She loved my kids and our other dogs and was protective of us. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Keechak

Missmaddie, sorry for your loss.

as far as color goes your old girl looks like a "Clear sable" with ticking. those little dots all over her nose and her legs are called "ticking"


----------



## missmaddie

Thank you for your response. She was very special to us. I am asking if anyone knows of a dog very similar to adopt, I'd appreciate information.


----------



## Sberg69

ws963102 has a dog just like mine. Both eyes are blue with eyelashes. One ear is bent and one is straight. Long bushy tail like a skunk.


----------



## caitlinmcclarin

Has anyone ever heard of the Australian Kelpie breed? I'm betting that's closer to what your dog is. (the original post, not the following thread entries)









this image is from dogbreedinfo.com (gotta love google)
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/australiankelpie.htm


Also, for like $65 you can do a cheek swab of your dog and mail it to a company (you can send in a picture of your dog along with it) and they will tell you what major breeds your dog is, and send you a certificate, with the scanned picture on there. 

Here's the first company that came up when I googled "dog breed cheek swab"
http://www.happydogdna.com/index.html
I bet knowledge of these companies will end a lot of debates, lol. Also, knowing what breed your dog is can help you customize his/her care, as the dog breed info website suggests you need to watch out for an eye issue that can cause partial to total blindness.


----------



## Keechak

That's not the first one that shows up on google,

DNA breed tests are unreliable since they don't test for all breeds

and why would you suggest her dog is part Kelpie and then turn around and suggest a DNA test that doesn't test for Kelpie!?


----------



## RonE

Show a DNA test that's reliably calibrated for, say, a Plott hound and I will be impressed.


----------



## luv2byte

My guess is corgi & Aussie...love the ears.


----------



## Sberg69

Catlin might be right although he doesn't show any Kelpie behavioral traits. He very seldom barks or makes any noise. He is the laziest dog that I have owned. He will run for miles, but when he parks it, that's where he stays. He will arch his back like a cat. I think that he might be part cat.


----------



## caitlinmcclarin

Keechak said:


> That's not the first one that shows up on google,
> 
> DNA breed tests are unreliable since they don't test for all breeds
> 
> and why would you suggest her dog is part Kelpie and then turn around and suggest a DNA test that doesn't test for Kelpie!?


Wow did you seriously ... get offended... by my suggesting something? Sheesh. I was just sayin it was a possibility, wasn't saying that specific company was the perfect one, it was just the first one that came up when i searched. how nice for you that a different one came up first, maybe you're behind the times and still using Internet Explorer. Browsers do make a difference in what shows up where. 

Anyhow, is it somehow personally offensive to you that I suggested another, less common breed? My boyfriend has a Kelpie he got from the pound. Idiots were calling it a border collie. I recently saw a pembroke welsh corgi at a shelter listed as a chihuahua.... 

I never said it's NOT an australian shepherd mix, nor did I say it's a purebred kelpie. 

Seriously, just a suggestion.


----------



## Keechak

I was not offended at all that you suggested Kelpie, not sure how you got that from my post.


----------



## caitlinmcclarin

Keechak said:


> I was not offended at all that you suggested Kelpie, not sure how you got that from my post.


because everything you said was about what was wrong with my post


----------



## unc37

what kind of dog is this


----------



## lovedanene

He looks just like my Trace ,who just turned 5 moths old.Trace is German Shepherd,Australian Shepherd ,Rottweiler & Border Collie mix .... IM new to this page so I do not know how to upload pictures yet but if you would like to see him (Trace) I will send you a picture in an email if you would like....


----------



## Austinsmom

I do not see any Shepherd in unc37's dog. Tri color is present in may breeds. He is short haired so one or both parents
have a short coat. His head is quite bully like.


----------



## unc37

sure that would be fine [email protected]


----------



## zeppler

kind of looks like my puppy. he has point ears though, and a more chiseled face










German shepherd x labrador retriever mix. 1 year old as of yesterday


----------

